# شويه نصايح فى التعامل



## جاسى (11 فبراير 2007)

شويه نصايح فى تعاملاتك ‏فى حياتك
‏+ان تستمع لكل راى ‏وتحترمه وليس بالضروره ‏ان تقتنع به
‏+ان لا تسرف فى حزنك او ‏فرحك لان الحياه لا تتم على ‏وتيره واحده
‏+ان لا تتدخل فى ما لا ‏يرضيك حتى ولو بالاشاره
‏+ان الصداقه عطاء ثم عطاء ‏ثم عطاء ولكن من الطرفين
‏+ان تتحمل المسئوليه مهما ‏عظمت طالما تصديت لها ‏بكل ارادتك الحره وتتحمل ‏كافه نتائجها
‏+ان تحزن كثيرا عندما تقول ‏وداع لاى صديق قد يكون ‏وداع لا لقاء بعد
‏+ان لا تكون نهايه علاقتك ‏مع صديقك هى بدايه كرهك ‏له
‏+ان تبكى فالبكاء راحه ‏للنفوس شرط ان تمسح ‏دمعتك قبل ان يراها احد ‏غيرك


----------



## christ my lord (11 فبراير 2007)

شكراااا على النصايح الحلوة دى يا جاسى .. ربنا يباركك​


----------



## meraaa (11 فبراير 2007)

نصايح حلوة ااوى ياجاسى ياااااااااااريت كلنا نلتزم بيها
ربنا معاكى ياقمر


----------



## sasa229 (11 فبراير 2007)

الله ايه النصايح دى ياااااااااااااااااااااارب يخليكى للمنتدى ياجاسى


----------



## tina_tina (11 فبراير 2007)

[SIZE=4 قال:
			
		

> ‏+ان تبكى فالبكاء راحه ‏للنفوس شرط ان تمسح ‏دمعتك قبل ان يراها احد ‏غيرك[/SIZE]


 
دى اهم نصيحة فى حياتى
شكرا جزيلا النصائح حلوة اوى


----------



## rania-grg (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا على النصايح الحلوه دى يا جاسى


----------



## جاسى (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا يوساب وميرا وساسا وتينا ورانيا على مروركم
وربنا يبارككم


----------



## ramyghobrial (11 فبراير 2007)

ان تتحمل المسئوليه مهما ‏عظمت طالما تصديت لها ‏بكل ارادتك الحره وتتحمل ‏كافه نتائجها

تمام 
شكرا ياجاسي


----------



## جاسى (11 فبراير 2007)

نورتى المنتدى يا ساسا
وربنا يباركك ويكون معاكى


----------



## جاسى (11 فبراير 2007)

شكرا رامى على مرورك وربنا يباركك


----------



## lovebjw (23 مارس 2007)

شكر على المعلومات الحلوة بس فى نقطة مش عاجبنى بس مش مهم
لكن الباقى لايعوبه شك 
ربنا يبارككى يا جاسى على النصايح 

‏+ان لا تتدخل فى ما لا ‏يرضيك حتى ولو بالاشاره

انا بحس انى لم اكون شايف حاجة مش راضينى لازم اتدخل بس طبعا لو الشخص دا صاحبى او بخاف عليه 
لكن شخص مايهمنيش خلاص هو حر 
وربنا يبارككى يا جاسى تانى مرة


----------



## lovebjw (23 مارس 2007)

شكر على المعلومات الحلوة بس فى نقطة مش عاجبنى بس مش مهم
لكن الباقى لايعوبه شك 
ربنا يبارككى يا جاسى على النصايح 

‏+ان لا تتدخل فى ما لا ‏يرضيك حتى ولو بالاشاره

انا بحس انى لم اكون شايف حاجة مش راضينى لازم اتدخل بس طبعا لو الشخص دا صاحبى او بخاف عليه 
لكن شخص مايهمنيش خلاص هو حر 
وربنا يبارككى يا جاسى تانى مرة


----------



## جاسى (24 مارس 2007)

اولا: ميرسى جدا على مرورك باسم
ثانيا:المقصود هنا التدخل بسبيل الفضول او بالعربى كده الحشريه لكن اللى انت بتتكلم فيه ده ده طبعا صح لانك هتكون بتقدم نصيحه وده لازم يحصل بين الناس القريبه لبعض 
وشكرا لمرورك تانى وربنا يباركك يااارب:smil12:  
​


----------



## marline (24 مارس 2007)

فعلا نصايح جميله جدا جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك وتفيدينا اكتر واكتر
ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك خير


----------



## جاسى (24 مارس 2007)

شكرا مارلين اوى لمرورك 
وربنا يباركك​


----------



## totty (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

معلومات مهمه جدا
يارب كلنا نلتزم بيها
ميرسى يا قمر​


----------



## جاسى (28 يونيو 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*يارب يا قمره
ميرسى خالص لمرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## la rosa (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

حلوة قوى النصايح دى يا جاسي


----------



## gigi angel (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

اه يا جاسى الموضوع التحفه ده 
مرسى يا عسل على الموضوع الحلو ده


----------



## fadia2005 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

شوى هذا الكلام اتمن ان يبرككم الله ويزيدكم من محبته


----------



## christin (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*ميرسي كتير ياجاسي عل النصايح الجميله دي*


----------



## جاسى (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*ميرسى خااااااااااااااالص ليكى يا لا روزا على مرورك الجميل ده 
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جاسى (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*ميرسى خالص ليكى جوجا على مرورك الجميل ده
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جاسى (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*ميرسى خاااااااالص فاديا على مرورك الجميل
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جاسى (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*ميرسى ليكى انتى يا كوكا يا جميله على مرورك
وربنا يباركك







سورى يا قمرات علشان  الرد اتاخر
ربنا يبارككم​*


----------



## fadia2005 (4 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

مرسي لكم جميعا والرب يبريككم


----------



## جاسى (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*ميرسى ليك انت يا باشا على مرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جاسى (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*سورى يا قمره جات غلط ديه
ميرسى يا قمره لمرورك 
ربنا يباركك ويكون معاكى​*


----------



## mrmr120 (5 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

بجد موضوع يجنن يا جاسى 
تسلم ايدك ياقمر​


----------



## twety (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*



جاسى قال:


> شويه نصايح فى تعاملاتك ‏فى حياتك
> ‏+ان تستمع لكل راى ‏وتحترمه وليس بالضروره ‏ان تقتنع به
> ‏+ان لا تسرف فى حزنك او ‏فرحك لان الحياه لا تتم على ‏وتيره واحده
> ‏+ان لا تتدخل فى ما لا ‏يرضيك حتى ولو بالاشاره
> ...


 
ايه الحكم دى بس
من امتى الحلاوة دى

بس بجد حلووين جداجداجدا

ربنا يعوضك ياقمر
ياريت ننفذ وياريت تجبيلنا تاااااانى

ميرسى ياقمر على الموضوع العسل ده:flowers:


----------



## جاسى (7 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*ايه اللى من امتى ده طزل عمرى:beee:
ههههههه
ميرسى يا قمر لمرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## abn yso3 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*مرسى كتير  يا جاسى على ناصيحك الغاليه دى
الرب يباركك​*


----------



## candy shop (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

نصايح جميله اوى  يا جاسى

ميرسى يا حببتى​


----------



## fullaty (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

ميرسى اوى يا جاسى على النصائح الحلوه دى 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## fadia2005 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

شكرا لك يا جاسي والبابا شنوده  على النصائح


----------



## جاسى (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*ميرسى يا مرمر خالص لمرورك
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جاسى (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*



			مرسى كتير يا جاسى على ناصيحك الغاليه دى
الرب يباركك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى خالص ابن يسوع 
وربنا يباركك*​


----------



## fadia2005 (8 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

ان الجسد فاني ام الروح فهو الباقي حافط عليه


----------



## جاسى (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*



			نصايح جميله اوى يا جاسى

ميرسى يا حببتى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى ليكى انتى خالص يا حبيبتى 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جاسى (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*



			ميرسى اوى يا جاسى على النصائح الحلوه دى 
ربنا يباركك ويعوض تعب محبتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى ليكى انتى يا فيبى ونورتى الموضوع
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جاسى (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*



			شكرا لك يا جاسي والبابا شنوده على النصائح
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى ليكى يا فاديا



			ان الجسد فاني ام الروح فهو الباقي حافط عليه
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى على النصيحه وعلى المرور
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (9 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

الكتاب المقدس ايضاً يقدم لنا نصائح قويه مثل    ( الكلام الحسن شهد عسل حلو للنفس وشفاء للعظام ) وأيضاً ( من يجيب عن أمر قبل أن يسمعه له حماقه وعار ) .......... ميرسى يا جاسى موضوع أكثر من رائع .......وربنا يباركك .


----------



## koka_jesus (12 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

مرسى على الكلام الجميل دة بجد نصايح حلوة اوى ربنا معاكى ​


----------



## جاسى (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*



			الكتاب المقدس ايضاً يقدم لنا نصائح قويه مثل ( الكلام الحسن شهد عسل حلو للنفس وشفاء للعظام ) وأيضاً ( من يجيب عن أمر قبل أن يسمعه له حماقه وعار ) .......... ميرسى يا جاسى موضوع أكثر من رائع .......وربنا يباركك .
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى خالص ليكى دونا
وميرسى لمرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## جاسى (13 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*



			مرسى على الكلام الجميل دة بجد نصايح حلوة اوى ربنا معاكى
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى ليكى انتى يا قمر 
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## fadia2005 (18 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

اهم نصيحه ياخذها الانسان من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## joyce2 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*


جاسى ميرسى على الموضوع وممكن اضيف بعض النصائح 
لاتحاول أن تكون المتكلم الوحيد إذا جلست لتتحدث مع مجموعة من الناس. 
2- إعلم أن قوة الكلام وجاذبية الحديث لا يتفقا إطلاقا مع علو الصوت. فالصوت الهادئ له سحر على الاذن. 
3- لاتتعمد التكلف فى كلامك، ولا تقلد أخر فى كلامه أو فى طريقة التخاطب واحذر اللف والدوران فى الكلام. بل كن واضحا وصريحا فى حديثك. 
4- لايكن غرضك من حديثك هو مدح الناس لك، فلا تتكلم فى إعجاب بنفسك، ولاتمدح ذاتك أثناء حديثك. 
5- تذكر أنه لايقلل من شأنك إطلاقا أن تصمت أثناء الحديث عن بعض الامور التى لا تعرف عنها شيئا. 
6- تدرب على احترام وقت الاخرين.


----------



## جاسى (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*



			- تذكر أنه لايقلل من شأنك إطلاقا أن تصمت أثناء الحديث عن بعض الامور التى لا تعرف عنها شيئا.
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

الواحد كده هيسكت على طول هواحنا بقينا عارفين حاجه فى الزمن ده
هههههههههههههههه
ميرسى خالص ياقمر على مرورك واضافتك 
ربنا يباركك ويكون معاكى​*


----------



## MarMar2004 (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

بجد شوية نصائح جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك


----------



## جاسى (20 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*



			بجد شوية نصائح جميلة جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك ويعوض تعب محبتك
		
أنقر للتوسيع...

ميرسى يا قمره ليكى انتى 
ربنا يباركك​*


----------



## fadia2005 (25 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

احب العدوك ما تحبه لنفسك


----------



## yoyo112yoyo (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

شكرا ليكي


----------



## fadia2005 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

اشتري ولا تبيع


----------



## جاسى (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

*العفو يا يويو
شكرا خالص لمرورك
وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## fadia2005 (26 سبتمبر 2007)

*رد على: شويه نصايح فى التعامل*

اسعا يا عبد وانا اسعه معك


----------

